# Microsoft Encarta Encyclopedia Standard 2003



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't know if this is the right subforum for this topic. I know they discontinued but I'd like to know if I can update it to the latest version? I like things like this where I can look up at almost any topic while offline. I tried updating it but a pop came up saying contents was not retrieved and it wanted me to check my internet connection. I tried all of the general options but still can't update. Does anybody know how or know some similar program where you can look up anything while offline?

Thanks.

Edit: I tried downloading "softpedia" but I have to download softonic download and I don't know if it's safe and my computer recently became clean and I don't want to infect it.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

If you are using the Premium Edition, you will be receiving an update for 3 yrs. Since yours is a 2003 Standard Edition and more than 3yrs old, there won't be anymore updates. Have a read here:
How to Update Encarta Premium | eHow.com


----------



## Northerner (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello,

That's too bad that they're not continuing. Thanks for your reply. Anyone know any similar program that's free to download? Wikipedia was whopping 7.5 GB or something.

Thanks


----------

